# website designer needed



## dayoldchocolate (Aug 7, 2011)

hi all, I'm looking for someone to build my site. it'll be a blog/ store site for my clothing company. i tried making my own multiple times but i lack the skill and patience. i would need to work closely with the designer to make sure i get what i am looking for.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

Have you tried Big Cartel?

The template is already there for your store.

Might be something to look into to start off with
and keep costs down.


----------



## dayoldchocolate (Aug 7, 2011)

yeah i tired that but i want to move on to my own thing. if that makes sense


----------



## embliss (Jul 26, 2011)

check your inbox .


----------



## eShop (Aug 13, 2011)

dayoldchocolate said:


> hi all, I'm looking for someone to build my site. it'll be a blog/ store site for my clothing company. i tried making my own multiple times but i lack the skill and patience. i would need to work closely with the designer to make sure i get what i am looking for.


If you need any help with this feel free to pm me


----------



## songstershops (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi
I specialize in ecommerce store builds
I know I'm new here ( signed up a while ago but just been reading) so I m not sure if I can pm you yet
Feel free to contact me and I'll send the the links to the stores I've built.

Debbie


----------



## songstershops (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks like I can pm you
I'll just add a couple store links here so you can see

Croc charmsJibbitz | Shoe Doodles | Shoe Thingz | For Croc And Lace Up Style Shoes, Jibbitz|Shoe Doodles|Scribblz Charms For Crocs and Laceup shoes | Shoelace Charms

Nordic Boats manufacturer Http://nordicboatsusa.net/s
Sports jewelry store Procharms
Let me know if there is something I can help you with.


----------



## AithinDesign (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi, would you be interested in renting a site? It will be your domain, custom bulit website, unlimited Pages & Content, logo design included if needed, ready for launch in 7 days or less, hosting and email accounts, Unlimited Updates & Support.
Send me a PM if you're interested.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

I was wondering if you ever found a web designer. I too would like a few sites done and dont know who to turn to..


----------



## iprintnstyle (Aug 28, 2011)

You can make your own website its easy! Checkout www.monstertrade.net i made it myself.


----------



## consultantnomo (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm amazed at what I see regarding people selling their own "design" services on here. If you look at the above links people have added, three haven't even demonstrated the capability of designing their own sites and simply use templates that they didn't even bother to alter in any appreciable way (let alone removing the template's name from the code). 

Sorry if anyone's offended, but c'mon...


----------



## landarts (Sep 8, 2011)

Im a professional web designer. All of our work is custom designed to fit your companies needs. I have several examples of my work if your interested.

Jim


----------



## iprintnstyle (Aug 28, 2011)

landarts said:


> Im a professional web designer. All of our work is custom designed to fit your companies needs. I have several examples of my work if your interested.
> 
> Jim


Can you make website like abercrombie send me sample on pdf


----------



## landarts (Sep 8, 2011)

I have examples of the work I ve done, here is a link to my site " Click Here " .


----------



## STZREEK (Sep 13, 2011)

If you still need someone, let me know.

You may view my work @ itsjtaM.com


----------



## Osomote4 (Sep 9, 2011)

landarts said:


> i have examples of the work i ve done, here is a link to my site " click here " .


 
hi landart, iam interested in engaging your service - building a website. What is the best means to reach you and discuss the entire concept and also get a qoute. 

Thanks!


----------



## landarts (Sep 8, 2011)

I will send you a P.M. with my contact information.

Jim


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------

